# 2022 NRC



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

Figured it was about time to make one for it. 93 dogs back to the 3rd. 2 pick ups and 2 dropped in the 1st and 2nd. Per my phone current temp is 30 with a high of 42. Light and variable winds.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

What's all that white stuff?


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

27 this morning. Frank ran early. Unfortunately I can't get there until Thursday.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Sounds like Frank did well. Did you see Rob smiling after Rain picked up that walking quacker? You know his dogs know island birds. Good luck Jeff. I hope he's still playing when you get there.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Looks like the 2022 NFC will be a good cold water dog!


----------



## Tom Cheatham (Jun 2, 2020)

So is anyone on RTF actually there? Curious how/if snow conditions and the thawing of snow had a noticeable effect?


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

The test held up pretty well all day. Wind started blowing from bird to gun this morning and later switched more downwind. Several dogs missed middle bird and drove long. Many dogs hunted around blind on long bird and expanded hunt to area behind gun. Didn't seem to make much difference about scenting conditions with melting snow. Sometimes birds were hard to see being hen mallards and back lit from the sun.


----------



## Tom Cheatham (Jun 2, 2020)

captain2560 said:


> The test held up pretty well all day. Wind started blowing from bird to gun this morning and later switched more downwind. Several dogs missed middle bird and drove long. Many dogs hunted around blind on long bird and expanded hunt to area behind gun. Didn't seem to make much difference about scenting conditions with melting snow. Sometimes birds were hard to see being hen mallards and back lit from the sun.


thanks for the feedback Brooks!


----------



## MarniSampair (Aug 8, 2016)

The 4th Series Blind! Thoughts? I know that if I have to send a dog, then run up on a steep mound, I’m going to fall.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

MarniSampair said:


> The 4th Series Blind! Thoughts? I know that if I have to send a dog, then run up on a steep mound, I’m going to fall.


It is certainly not older handler friendly as are sending lines on side hills or slopes. These were not things that ever occurred to me until I became that handler. As I once posted blinds should not be about handler agility, when you must have the wind of a tuba player, the balance of a dancer, and the speed of a sprinter to run a blind we have lost our way. 😉


----------



## MarniSampair (Aug 8, 2016)

EdA said:


> It is certainly not older handler friendly as are sending lines on side hills or slopes. These were not things that ever occurred to me until I became that handler. As I once posted blinds should not be about handler agility, when you must have the wind of a tuba player, the balance of a dancer, and the speed of a sprinter to run a blind we have lost our way. 😉


My mother would always ask me “why can’t you sit in a chair as pretty as you sit on a horse?” Because I spent so many years riding my toes point out & I can’t walk without tripping.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

As I checked out the line to the blind, you start from flat ground, the dog traverses over the bottom edge of the mound. You can see the dog at all times, you don't have to sprint up on the mound. Most people walk up mound to see the dog better in the water. Very doable blind.


----------



## MarniSampair (Aug 8, 2016)

I was looking at 2021-NRC Callback Series #’s. Please keep in mind we are having a bit of a snowstorm here in Minnesota, I’m not braving the elements today. My question is, “if a dog picks up the Bird during this 4th Series Blind, will they be Called-Back?” How bad do you have to suck to be done?


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

MarniSampair said:


> I was looking at 2021-NRC Callback Series #’s. Please keep in mind we are having a bit of a snowstorm here in Minnesota, I’m not braving the elements today. My question is, “if a dog picks up the Bird during this 4th Series Blind, will they be Called-Back?” How bad do you have to suck to be done?


Typically 2 bad birds from what I’ve heard said In the past. Not sure what kind of precedent was set by this past nat am though. Hopefully none.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

If the descriptions are accurate I would be surprised if anyone was dropped. Since there was no entry issue because of angles and terrain the dogs probably didn’t see the water until they were there and I think the sluice helps them get in. It is essentially a land blind across a channel at a right angle.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Judd said:


> Typically 2 bad birds from what I’ve heard said In the past. Not sure what kind of precedent was set by this past nat am though. Hopefully none.


Generally and historically two significant mistakes will almost always get you dropped unless your first mistake happens in a series they plan to make a cut, then you are in jeopardy. Look for a big cut after the fifth series which is historically a land quad. All judges have their own criteria, as a group in 2018 we agreed that we wanted handlers to wonder why they were back not why they were dropped.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

EdA said:


> All judges have their own criteria, as a group in 2018 we agreed that we wanted handlers to wonder why they were back not why they were dropped.


It’s always enjoyable to run under judges that set up challenging tests and have this attitude.


----------



## Archery1973 (Jan 15, 2010)

EdA said:


> It is certainly not older handler friendly as are sending lines on side hills or slopes. These were not things that ever occurred to me until I became that handler. As I once posted blinds should not be about handler agility, when you must have the wind of a tuba player, the balance of a dancer, and the speed of a sprinter to run a blind we have lost our way. 😉


 People should try doing while sitting on 4 wheels at 4’4”. I’m rarely not disadvantaged on AA blinds but the best solution has been to practice from less than ideal lines and have a real team player dog who will come back when she can’t see me. I’ve never complained at a trial when I can’t see my dog on blinds and I almost go home happy if we both gave it 100%. I can’t imagine being at a National but I like to believe that real feat was getting there and there will always be some luck involved…..wheelchair or not.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Archery1973 said:


> People should try doing while sitting on 4 wheels at 4’4”. I’m rarely not disadvantaged on AA blinds but the best solution has been to practice from less than ideal lines and have a real team player dog who will come back when she can’t see me. I’ve never complained at a trial when I can’t see my dog on blinds and I almost go home happy if we both gave it 100%. I can’t imagine being at a National but I like to believe that real feat was getting there and there will always be some luck involved…..wheelchair or not.



So you handle from a wheel chair??? That's awesome, good for you!!


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

Well the historically accurate 5th series land quad is providing answers quickly.


----------



## Paul "Happy" Gilmore (Aug 4, 2021)

EdA said:


> It is certainly not older handler friendly as are sending lines on side hills or slopes. These were not things that ever occurred to me until I became that handler. As I once posted blinds should not be about handler agility, when you must have the wind of a tuba player, the balance of a dancer, and the speed of a sprinter to run a blind we have lost our way. 😉


When the folks who agree with you on the above sentiment stop saying, "because that's the way we always have done it" then, the sport will be able to evolve for the future and experience some growth. Till then, do respiratory therapy, work on your agility and strength condition for speed.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> When the folks who agree with you on the above sentiment stop saying, "because that's the way we always have done it" then, the sport will be able to evolve for the future and experience some growth. Till then, do respiratory therapy, work on your agility and strength condition for speed.


Thank you for the helpful advice, all pertinent and embraced but not easily implemented. You should hope that you live long enough to experience the challenges and conquer the challenge aging presents. You are obviously someone who Jimmy described as an EOE, have a nice evening.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Ed, he's really not bad. Even with this old cripple. I actually admit knowing Paul for many years.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Till then, do respiratory therapy, work on your agility and strength condition for speed.


Sometimes nature has a way of derailing the most ambitious of individuals relating
to the above issues. Experienced, regards. The alternative is no fun. 

Still waiting to hook up with you for that book. Be interesting to see if the preach 
was practiced.


----------



## J. Marti (May 2, 2014)

I saw a photo of a dog running with a white bandage on his lower front leg. Can anyone give me the rules on this? 

Is it okay to bandage and run a dog if it got hurt during the field trial? Is that okay for hunt tests as well?

Asking because in some AKC venues you cannot run a dog who has a bandage but I think that is unfair if the dog got hurt while running in the event. I had a dog seriously injured in a hunt test--he could have never continued the test but the picture got me thinking. If a dog has a less serious injury, say a bleeding scrape that might need a bandage to protect it from being ripped farther or from bacteria, is he/she allowed to run while bandaged? Would be a shame to spend all the money and time to travel to a national championship and not be able to continue because of a scrape that had to be bandaged.


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

J. Marti said:


> I saw a photo of a dog running with a white bandage on his lower front leg. Can anyone give me the rules on this?
> 
> Is it okay to bandage and run a dog if it got hurt during the field trial? Is that okay for hunt tests as well?
> 
> Asking because in some AKC venues you cannot run a dog who has a bandage but I think that is unfair if the dog got hurt while running in the event. I had a dog seriously injured in a hunt test--he could have never continued the test but the picture got me thinking. If a dog has a less serious injury, say a bleeding scrape that might need a bandage to protect it from being ripped farther or from bacteria, is he/she allowed to run while bandaged? Would be a shame to spend all the money and time to travel to a national championship and not be able to continue because of a scrape that had to be bandaged.


Approval by the field trial committee and inspection of wound and bandage


----------



## Archery1973 (Jan 15, 2010)

Steve Shaver said:


> So you handle from a wheel chair??? That's awesome, good for you!!


Yes. It’s not that bad. People are extremely helpful and judges are very accommodating almost 100% of the time. The worst part is just seeing her on the big AA blinds since I sit at 4’4” and she’s a tiny 48 pound dog. But she’s a real team player and it’s almost me not preparing for a danger zone with visibility. As long as we both give it our best, it’s a good time.


----------



## Paul "Happy" Gilmore (Aug 4, 2021)

EdA said:


> Thank you for the helpful advice, all pertinent and embraced but not easily implemented. You should hope that you live long enough to experience the challenges and conquer the challenge aging presents. You are obviously someone who Jimmy described as an EOE, have a nice evening.


He found me handy every time sh*t hit the fan. I was the first phone call every time he departed his kennel help. However, that is an alternate story which spans 4 different assistant trainers. Neither means are easily implemented so, my comment was a well placed mark. Anyone who actually knew Jimmy was also aware that he had criticism for every person on the planet equally. Including the voodoo that vets do. mound was tiny btw.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> He found me handy every time sh*t hit the fan. I was the first phone call every time he departed his kennel help. However, that is an alternate story which spans 4 different assistant trainers. Neither means are easily implemented so, my comment was a well placed mark. The mound was tiny btw.


The mound comment was a general comment about mounds in general, it appears that the mound at the NRC could be seen over therefore not an issue. Just sitting here doing my deep breathing exercises as I do daily and I can still blow a fairly powerful whistle. Now go find yourself a different adversary for the day.


----------



## Paul "Happy" Gilmore (Aug 4, 2021)

EdA said:


> The mound comment was a general comment about mounds in general, it appears that the mound at the NRC could be seen over therefore not an issue. Just sitting here doing my deep breathing exercises as I do daily and I can still blow a fairly powerful whistle. Now go find yourself a different adversary for the day.


I've never found you adversarial however, I believe you don't share my sentiments fairing your desire to speak for those whom are departed.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

I once asked Jim as he was a big guy if he had played FB in HS. 
He said he stuck to the weight events in track as he had a bad knee. 
Probably why he did not like mounds.


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

50% of field lost in 5th. Ouch!!


----------



## Kurtr1979 (Jun 22, 2020)

Need some help from the experienced people here when running the blind what do they mean by "missed the cover" when describing the dogs run on the blog.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Kurtr1979 said:


> Need some help from the experienced people here when running the blind what do they mean by "missed the cover" when describing the dogs run on the blog.


It means there was obvious cover on line to the blind and the dog was far enough off line at that point in the blind that the dog missed it. Doesn't mean the dog will be dropped. Callbacks are relative to the other dogs' work and blinds are typically judged less harshly at nationals than a weekend trial.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Charles C. said:


> It means there was obvious cover on line to the blind and the dog was far enough off line at that point in the blind that the dog missed it. Doesn't mean the dog will be dropped. Callbacks are relative to the other dogs' work and blinds are typically judged less harshly at nationals than a weekend trial.


And blinds at Nationals are often not as difficult as blinds at weekend trials


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

EdA said:


> And blinds at Nationals are often not as difficult as blinds at weekend trials


And THAT would be an understatement. LOL


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

I hope Brooks will chime in, but my impression of the 6th series land blind is that it was no gimme. My view was blocked, but there were plenty of 'stressed' handlers and whistles.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Looked meaty to me. Lots of opportunites to look bad.


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

I liked how they used two artificial trees for a keyhole. Guess it’s not much different than hay bales


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Pretty big cut after that LB


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

It was one of more challenging blinds in recent memory at a national. There was one element that I didn't care for but in general, I liked it. Definitely not your usual land blind.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Good to see the judges placed some importance in a blind.


----------



## Paul "Happy" Gilmore (Aug 4, 2021)

This was a tough blind. There were false cover trees staked in for the corridor to make it obvious. Most trouble was running under the arch on the middle left retired. Dogs hunted the old fall and were scored accordingly. Many had trouble. May as well been a poison bird.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Hats off to the judges for doing a challenging land blind and judging it accordingly


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

The only part I didn't like was the staked cedar that was near the retired mark. Dogs got to old mark, then went to nearby staked cedar and then went haywire. The two staked cedars out closer to the blind was fair I thought.


----------



## Paul "Happy" Gilmore (Aug 4, 2021)

captain2560 said:


> The only part I didn't like was the staked cedar that was near the retired mark. Dogs got to old mark, then went to nearby staked cedar and then went haywire. The two staked cedars out closer to the blind was fair I thought.


Well, can't start hunting on a blind. Glad to see blinds actually judged. We always wonder why we work so hard on blinds, get dropped on weekend trials then, don't see them mean much at a national? But, I'm an EOE with others who agree with me... I'll stop making rythmes I mean it. Anyone want a peanut?


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Kind of says something about this forum when the NRC that showcases the best dogs in the country doesn't get a lot of comments. RTF used to be more field trial oriented. ☹


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

Gonna be a cold one this morning for the water marks!


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Well, can't start hunting on a blind. Glad to see blinds actually judged. We always wonder why we work so hard on blinds, get dropped on weekend trials then, don't see them mean much at a national? But, I'm an EOE with others who agree with me... I'll stop making rythmes I mean it. Anyone want a peanut?


I didn't realize you had eosinophilic esophagitis. It sounds contagious. Hope you get well soon
Pete


----------



## Tom Cheatham (Jun 2, 2020)

captain2560 said:


> Kind of says something about this forum when the NRC that showcases the best dogs in the country doesn't get a lot of comments. RTF used to be more field trial oriented. ☹


There isn't any chatter about it on any other social platforms either. A few pics posted on Facebook every now and then. But that is it. 

What is the word on the street there? Were people surprised by the big cut in the 5th? Or mostly expected? 

I wish the blog pics of the setups were a bit better. Hard to see what this 7th series really has in it in regards to water.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Unfortunately there were some dogs ( one in particular) that wanted the RR bird again. Tough blind that got results. Judges are being consistent. Which is a good thing.

Jeff


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

I read several birds land in the water including a walk out hen pheasant (LR). “comes out of the timber and throws to the right with the bird landing near the shore in the water.” Also a statement .. “It is very likely that the Left Retired bird will be missed as the dogs will be drawn to the stand-out flyer guns.”

To those there, is the LR a walkout? Meaning Gun not seen before handler calls for birds?


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Tom Cheatham said:


> There isn't any chatter about it on any other social platforms either. A few pics posted on Facebook every now and then. But that is it.
> 
> What is the word on the street there? Were people surprised by the big cut in the 5th? Or mostly expected?
> 
> I wish the blog pics of the setups were a bit better. Hard to see what this 7th series really has in it in regards to water.



Maybe a little bit bigger cut than was expected but a lot of work in prior series had been fairly rough.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

HarryWilliams said:


> I read several birds land in the water including a walk out hen pheasant (LR). “comes out of the timber and throws to the right with the bird landing near the shore in the water.” Also a statement .. “It is very likely that the Left Retired bird will be missed as the dogs will be drawn to the stand-out flyer guns.”
> 
> To those there, is the LR a walkout? Meaning Gun not seen before handler calls for birds?


Not a walk out, all guns are visible before calling for birds. I believe hen pheasant is thrown out to a point, not in the water. Middle retired hen Mallard is thrown in the edge of water where dog gets out. Hard to stop and hunt on this bird.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Jerry S. said:


> Good to see the judges placed some importance in a blind.


Just a note re AA blinds. Blinds should be important however the rule book says "Accurate marking is of primary importance. " 
So IMHO to quote some unknown field trialer "you can't win an AA stake with a blind, but you can lose one"

Jeff


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for the description. The cold water could cause dogs to get out and want to run vice stay and hunt along the shore.


----------



## Norwester (Jul 1, 2015)

captain2560 said:


> Not a walk out, all guns are visible before calling for birds. I believe hen pheasant is thrown out to a point, not in the water. Middle retired hen Mallard is thrown in the edge of water where dog gets out. Hard to stop and hunt on this bird.


 Just out of curiosity, do you know when the retired guns are instructed to retire? After the last bird is down or once the bird they have thrown is down?

Thanks


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Norwester said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you know when the retired guns are instructed to retire? After the last bird is down or once the bird they have thrown is down?
> 
> Thanks


After last bird is down and dog is sent for simulated flyer.


----------



## Paul "Happy" Gilmore (Aug 4, 2021)

None is 


captain2560 said:


> After last bird is down and dog is sent for simulated flyer.


Fingers are too cold to make the phone screen work


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Fingers are too cold to make the phone screen work


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> None is
> 
> Fingers are too cold to make the phone screen work


One, Poacher don't encourage him. Second what would he know about instructions to the throwers?  

Best regards step brother

Jeff


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

I personally miss Pat Burns at the Nationals. I appreciate the blog and the forum discussion but felt Pat elevated the coverage.


----------



## Norwester (Jul 1, 2015)

Thoughts on the 7th so far ? Seems like the money bird is that right retired. Just about everyone who is successful appears to be going outside, outside then in for either the flyer or the right retired. 
No one has yet tried to primary select (you'd have to be pretty darn confident...lol) to that right retired after the simulated flyer has hit the ground. 
If one could pull that off then there would only be one retired gun to deal with, the left one which (by the appearance of the set up sketch) would provide plenty of separation from the long flyer and that right simulated flyer.
I think I like the idea of going outside, outside, then right retired and leaving that long flyer to last.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

When going outside then outside most go for flyer up the middle next then get a push off it to get middle retired. If you don't land in the right area it is easy to not want to stop at shore edge.


----------



## MarniSampair (Aug 8, 2016)

J. Marti said:


> I saw a photo of a dog running with a white bandage on his lower front leg. Can anyone give me the rules on this?
> 
> Is it okay to bandage and run a dog if it got hurt during the field trial? Is that okay for hunt tests as well?
> 
> Asking because in some AKC venues you cannot run a dog who has a bandage but I think that is unfair if the dog got hurt while running in the event. I had a dog seriously injured in a hunt test--he could have never continued the test but the picture got me thinking. If a dog has a less serious injury, say a bleeding scrape that might need a bandage to protect it from being ripped farther or from bacteria, is he/she allowed to run while bandaged? Would be a shame to spend all the money and time to travel to a national championship and not be able to continue because of a scrape that had to be bandaged.


I was going to ask this question, dog #50 is a son of FC Merlyn. He had boots on his front paws. I have a 6 month old puppy by FC Merlyn out of a daughter of FC AFC Clooney. He’s got some very long front legs the point in opposite directions. Wondering if I’m going to have issues with him.


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

captain2560 said:


> When going outside then outside most go for flyer up the middle next then get a push off it to get middle retired. If you don't land in the right area it is easy to not want to stop at shore edge.


It’s a nice test for sure. Beach in the wrong spot and risk putting the wheels on!


----------



## Kurtr1979 (Jun 22, 2020)

Are all handles judged equally? Or what makes one get marked down more for a handle vs another handle.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Not all handles are equal. Look at the rule book too. IF they go by that, a crisp handle is better than a big hunt. However if you allow your dog to hunt and then handle the results typically are not good. In a National boo boos are accumulative too. We really don't get a clear picture from the blog description either. They have to be somewhat PC.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Kurtr1979 said:


> Are all handles judged equally?


No


Kurtr1979 said:


> what makes one get marked down more for a handle vs another handle.


A for instance; 
Dog A keys in on a memory mark from the line and runs confidently in that direction but misses the AOF slightly, is given a handle and gets the bird quickly.
Dog B looks clueless at the line, is sent and takes a line to no mans land, the dog is stopped and given a big cast that takes him to where he winds the mark.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Kurtr1979 said:


> Are all handles judged equally? Or what makes one get marked down more for a handle vs another handle.


There is no universal method, for me the dog who recognizes the existence of the mark but doesn’t find and is then handled is better than the blank out handle when the dog seemed to have no idea there was another bird even though the blank out handle may look better on paper.


----------



## J. Marti (May 2, 2014)

MarniSampair said:


> I was going to ask this question, dog #50 is a son of FC Merlyn. He had boots on his front paws. I have a 6 month old puppy by FC Merlyn out of a daughter of FC AFC Clooney. He’s got some very long front legs the point in opposite directions. Wondering if I’m going to have issues with him.


Is he through teething yet? Lots of dogs go down on pasterns (front legs point in different directions) when teething.

Don't want to hijack the thread. How difficult was this blind? Even no nothing, hunt test me posted it on my FB page as soon as I saw it and the description. Even I know how tough that was.


----------



## MarniSampair (Aug 8, 2016)

J. Marti said:


> Is he through teething yet? Lots of dogs go down on pasterns (front legs point in different directions) when teething.
> 
> Don't want to hijack the thread. How difficult was this blind? Even no nothing, hunt test me posted it on my FB page as soon as I saw it and the description. Even I know how tough that was.


Yes, all his baby teeth gone! 😎


----------



## MarniSampair (Aug 8, 2016)

So what dog is looking really good to win this year?? Is there any standouts??


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

There’s 3 more series. Those there have a better idea of dogs in the lead than blog readers.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

23 back to 8th. Water Blind???? 30 degrees at 7 am.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Water blind in the morning


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

HarryWilliams said:


> 23 back to 8th. Water Blind???? 30 degrees at 7 am.


Balmy compared to this mornings temps.


----------



## Seedskadee (Mar 4, 2017)

I'd love to see a meaty water blind to match the tough land blind... but do those in the know think the judges will back off? 

23 dogs with a tough blind and big marking series to go makes me think the field could be 15 or less going to the 10th.

Excited to see tomorrow.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't know why they would want to lessen those standards because they have 23 dogs back???And, btw, these 23 dogs ARE THE BOMB. (At least this week they are/have been) 

But that is me and I am not educated in the ways of the national. I hope its a meaty blind that takes advantage of the weather conditions.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

Would love to see a big "courage" water blind.
Not holding my breath


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

Save the meat for the last 2 marking tests. That’s what everybody wants to see.


----------



## Bethex (3 mo ago)

Judd said:


> Save the meat for the last 2 marking tests. That’s what everybody wants to see.


Why waste time even having a series if you're not going to make it challenging .....and judge it and cut dogs that don't do the work?
Having a challenging water blind doesn't mean you have to water down the last two markings series.
This is a national RETRIEVER championship with the best dogs in the world.
These RETRIEVERS are supposed to be suitable for used for waterfowl hunting which happens in cold water most times.
One of the purposes of field trials is to identify the best candidates that carry the best traits for breeding purposes.
One of the most valuable traits for a retriever that's going to be used for waterfowl hunting is a thick double coat.

Many current field trial dogs lack that.desirable trait, which can tend to make those dogs a little hesitant about entering and reentering cold water and fighting a wind on cold harsh windy days which typically occur in duck hunting season.
Why not fully test these dogs in harsh conditions if they present themselves in a national and maybe we can identify the dogs that have the courage heart and coat to thrive in typical duck hunting conditions?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

It would be nice to see a blind with a challenging water entry where they swim, get out, and re-enter the water. 13 of the dogs have not handled but it is not unprecedented for the NRC to win with a handle. My bet is that one of those 13 will be on it’s game, have a good WB and two great series of marks giving the judges an easy task of picking the winner.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

My guess, the judges will hold their course. (BUT it is just a guess).. and if I did know i would still let the anticipation have the desired effect. 😂
It is about 30 degrees right now and east wind blowing 5 to 10 with higher gusts. 

Waiting at the bird barn - in the vehicle - for our fearless leader. 🤣🤪


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Wind has calmed considerably in the last couple of hours.


----------



## highdesert (Mar 24, 2020)

Let’s go Floyd!


----------



## MarniSampair (Aug 8, 2016)

HarryWilliams said:


> 23 back to 8th. Water Blind???? 30 degrees at 7 am.


“The handlers are on their own, sending from the mat with instructions to shoulder the first point and get all four feet on the second point.”

with instructions! 🤣


----------



## Kurtr1979 (Jun 22, 2020)

Not that I have alot of experience but it seems like this blind is no give me and has a fair amount of meat to it.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

MarniSampair said:


> shoulder the first point


Is that how they say 'stay off of it' in Kentucky?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

It appears they are getting lots of similar work


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

EdA said:


> It appears they are getting lots of similar work


It also appears the scented point isn't a big factor.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Looks like it’ll be colder tomorrow. I think there’s a water marking test and a land marking test ahead. Time wise seems prudent to do a land test today. Weather wise better to do water today and land tomorrow. Any recon from those there or with connections?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

drunkenpoacher said:


> It also appears the scented point isn't a big factor.


since there’s not much land those are easier to get by, a nice big scented point is much more inviting


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

drunkenpoacher said:


> It also appears the scented point isn't a big factor.


Probably would get more if on the first point


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

HarryWilliams said:


> Looks like it’ll be colder tomorrow. I think there’s a water marking test and a land marking test ahead. Time wise seems prudent to do a land test today. Weather wise better to do water today and land tomorrow. Any recon from those there or with connections?


They are much more likely to avoid splitting a test if they start land marks by or before noon which seems a reasonable goal


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

EdA said:


> K K. K K ,
> 
> since there’s not much land those are easier to get by, a nice big scented point is much more inviting


And with heavier cover.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

2 of the last 3 pretty rough from the description


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice water blind utilizing the cold temps to make them skin the first point.


EdA said:


> 2 of the last 3 pretty rough from the description


yeah one of them had a nice trial put together too.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

A few 20+ whistle blinds.

I guess 17 back


----------



## Kurtr1979 (Jun 22, 2020)

Reading the description of this run did he get dropped because he did not get on land the second point or the three whistles to get to the water?

*97. NFC-AFC I’M YOUR SEARCH ENGINE, “Google,” BLM, Alan Pleasant*

_Alan and Google came to the line at 9:20 am_
3 whistles through the gap to the water
3 through the water and to get close to shoulder the 1st point
this line carried him almost to the end!
1 whistle to exit the water a check down at the bird


----------



## MarniSampair (Aug 8, 2016)

Kurtr1979 said:


> Reading the description of this run did he get dropped because he did not get on land the second point or the three whistles to get to the water?
> 
> *97. NFC-AFC I’M YOUR SEARCH ENGINE, “Google,” BLM, Alan Pleasant*
> 
> ...


They had to “shoulder” the 1st point. The description says Google only got “close” to shoulder the point


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

MarniSampair said:


> They had to “shoulder” the 1st point. The description says Google only got “close” to shoulder the point


Please explain what "shoulder" means.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

HarryWilliams said:


> Please explain what "shoulder" means.


To me it means that the dog's right shoulder should be tight to the first point as it swims by.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> To me it means that the dog's right shoulder should be tight to the first point as it swims by.


Or his left shoulder if he is stopped there to cast away


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Kurtr1979 said:


> Reading the description of this run did he get dropped because he did not get on land the second point or the three whistles to get to the water?
> 
> *97. NFC-AFC I’M YOUR SEARCH ENGINE, “Google,” BLM, Alan Pleasant*
> 
> ...


I guarantee he was not dropped for 3 whistles to get in


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Was told they had planned a quad for 9 but removed one bird


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Water marks to finish up on Sat.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

EdA said:


> Was told they had planned a quad for 9 but removed one bird


Yes, dropped one bird and moved another from set up to make a little more wide open.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thank you to Tobias for all your hard work on the stewards committee in helping put this national on. Hope you had a good time and enjoyed seeing some great dog work up close.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Early finish today, everyone can get warm and will be well rested for the 10th and deciding series tomorrow. Good work NRC!
I am rooting for everyone who makes the tenth but special interest and family rooting support for this Holland son
90. FC-AFC Jimaviche's Hollandaise Jammer (Jammer), BLM


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

HarryWilliams said:


> Looks like the 2022 NFC will be a good cold water dog!


I heard the 10th is a water quad with big swims. 👏. Go get ‘em!!!


----------



## MarniSampair (Aug 8, 2016)

Any thoughts on if there will be dogs dropped from the 9th? Or will we have 14 dogs in the 10th Series? Is see the are waiting until 9:30am to get started.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

MarniSampair said:


> Any thoughts on if there will be dogs dropped from the 9th? Or will we have 14 dogs in the 10th Series? Is see the are waiting until 9:30am to get started.


 Per the call back 14 dog to the 10th...


----------



## Tom Cheatham (Jun 2, 2020)

Congrats to all 14 dogs and handlers for making it to the 10th! Tomorrow should be a fun one.


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

EdA said:


> Was told they had planned a quad for 9 but removed one bird


Do you know why the change?


----------



## Paul "Happy" Gilmore (Aug 4, 2021)

Reginald said:


> Do you know why the change?


Because I was supposed to throw a bird and it would have been considered wrong by the eoe on RTF


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Reginald said:


> Do you know why the change?


Given the number of dogs back a concern over losing too many dogs, that would have been a concern for me. The surviving dogs are pretty jacked up after 6 days with little or no training and 5 of the 14 have handles.


----------



## Norwester (Jul 1, 2015)

For the sake of discussion....

From the 9th series discription.... 

"Bird station #2 is a retired gun station also. The retired gun comes out from a point of timber at about 180 yards from the mat. The hen pheasant is shot to the right, located about 180 yards from the mat. The dog will have a cover change. The gunners will retire when the dog leaves the line. _(We refer to this mark as SR for Short Retired)_ " 

How would the judges have reacted had the working dog been pulled off the flier and instead sent to the short, soon to be retired, first. 
Gunners have been instructed to retire when the dog leaves the line but this would possibly come into conflict with the rule stating......

"Judges may instruct Guns and their associated bird thrower to retire from the sight of the dog, or dogs, on line provided that every reasonable efforts must be made to insure that the movement of retired Guns is only permitted at a time and under conditions to minimize the chance that the running dog will be distracted by such movements. "

Thoughts?


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Norwester said:


> How would the judges have reacted had the working dog been pulled off the flier and instead sent to the short, soon to be retired, first.


Every handler had the option of doing that. 
Not sure what you mean about how the judges would have reacted.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Reginald said:


> Do you know why the change?


My thought is they didn't want to lose very many dogs.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Norwester said:


> For the sake of discussion....
> 
> From the 9th series discription....
> 
> ...


If all handlers are instructed that guns will retire when the dog leaves the mat for first bird retrieved, then the handler takes the risk that guns retiring will affect the dogs hunt if he selects something other than the standout flyer.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

captain2560 said:


> If all handlers are instructed that guns will retire when the dog leaves the mat for first bird retrieved, then the handler takes the risk that guns retiring will affect the dogs hunt if he selects something other than the standout flyer.


This was a widespread triple so guns wouldn't be in sight and moving if the flyer was selected.


----------



## Norwester (Jul 1, 2015)

captain2560 said:


> If all handlers are instructed that guns will retire when the dog leaves the mat for first bird retrieved, then the handler takes the risk that guns retiring will affect the dogs hunt if he selects something other than the standout flyer.


Interesting. So your position is that the judges instructions supersede the rules if I'm understanding you correctly.


----------



## Norwester (Jul 1, 2015)

drunkenpoacher said:


> Every handler had the option of doing that.
> Not sure what you mean about how the judges would have reacted.


My point being if the working dog was pulled off the flier and sent to the short retired and the retiring gun is moving as the dog leaves the line that would appear to be in violation of the rules as the movement may distract the dog, unless of course the dog looses sight of the retiring gun when said dog leaves the line then the movement would not be seen and be a distraction.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Norwester said:


> My point being if the working dog was pulled off the flier and sent to the short retired and the retiring gun is moving as the dog leaves the line that would appear to be in violation of the rules as the movement may distract the dog, unless of course the dog looses sight of the retiring gun when said dog leaves the line then the movement would not be seen and be a distraction.


The rule is intentionally vague. “Every reasonable effort” and “minimize” take into account that there is no time when you could retire a gun that couldn’t possibly distract a dog. I think the idea is to avoid situations where a gun retires in such a way that is likely to distract a dog. A shorter gun retiring tight to a longer go bird as the dog is headed to the longer bird that would likely draw the dog that way is an example of what the rule intends to eliminate.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

captain2560 said:


> Thank you to Tobias for all your hard work on the stewards committee in helping put this national on. Hope you had a good time and enjoyed seeing some great dog work up close.


Truthfully it was definitely one of a handful of my 'dogging life' highlights! Thank you for giving me the opportunity to join your crew for a few days!


----------



## Tom Cheatham (Jun 2, 2020)

Norwester said:


> Interesting. So your position is that the judges instructions supersede the rules if I'm understanding you correctly.


I’m a newbie judge, so maybe I am misunderstanding what your are saying. But I believe the rule your are referencing is directed at the judges. It is in the section of the Rule Book under Trial Procedure. The judges have made “every reasonable effort” in their opinion by having the guns retire when dog is sent for a non-retired bird. 

If a handler chooses to go for a different bird that may retire as dog is in route, well, that is a decision the handler is making. And if a handler does that, they are usually (but not always) doing that intentionally to go for a bird while the gun is still visible (even if only temporarily).

I have always read that paragraph the same way Charles described. It is simply direction to the judges to not retire guns while other marks are going off because that retired gun that is walking around may distract a dog. Or Charles’ example is a good one as well. It just seems like a reasonable request to have minimal distraction. But handlers can usually do what they want.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Charles C. said:


> The rule is intentionally vague. “Every reasonable effort” and “minimize” take into account that there is no time when you could retire a gun that couldn’t possibly distract a dog. I think the idea is to avoid situations where a gun retires in such a way that is likely to distract a dog. A shorter gun retiring tight to a longer go bird as the dog is headed to the longer bird that would likely draw the dog that way is an example of what the rule intends to eliminate.


That is correct Charles


----------



## Norwester (Jul 1, 2015)

Tom Cheatham said:


> I’m a newbie judge, so maybe I am misunderstanding what your are saying. But I believe the rule your are referencing is directed at the judges. It is in the section of the Rule Book under Trial Procedure. The judges have made “every reasonable effort” in their opinion by having the guns retire when dog is sent for a non-retired bird.
> 
> If a handler chooses to go for a different bird that may retire as dog is in route, well, that is a decision the handler is making. And if a handler does that, they are usually (but not always) doing that intentionally to go for a bird while the gun is still visible (even if only temporarily).
> 
> I have always read that paragraph the same way Charles described. It is simply direction to the judges to not retire guns while other marks are going off because that retired gun that is walking around may distract a dog. Or Charles’ example is a good one as well. It just seems like a reasonable request to have minimal distraction. But handlers can usually do what they want.


I can't disagree with what you or Charles are saying. I'm not a judge. I'm simply quoting the rule which is written in black and white without reading intent into it.
One could argue that by taking for granted that every handler is going to send for the flyer first they are not making every reasonable effort nor are they trying to minimize the chance for distraction in the event that the handler does not attempt to pick up the birds in the order the judges can only assume they will.
Seems like it would be far simpler for the judges to instruct the handlers that they MUST pick up the flyer first which would be unfortunate because it would remove an aspect of the game that is important and intriguing, in my opinion anyway.
An interesting discussion irregardless


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Norwester said:


> I can't disagree with what you or Charles are saying. I'm not a judge. I'm simply quoting the rule which is written in black and white without reading intent into it.
> One could argue that by taking for granted that every handler is going to send for the flyer first they are not making every reasonable effort nor are they trying to minimize the chance for distraction in the event that the handler does not attempt to pick up the birds in the order the judges can only assume they will.
> Seems like it would be far simpler for the judges to instruct the handlers that they MUST pick up the flyer first which would be unfortunate because it would remove an aspect of the game that is important and intriguing, in my opinion anyway.


99.9999 percent sure that the judges are not allowed to tell handlers what order to pick up the marks in.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Norwester said:


> Seems like it would be far simpler for the judges to instruct the handlers that they MUST pick up the flyer first which would be unfortunate because it would remove an aspect of the game that is important and intriguing, in my opinion anyway.


The judges cannot dictate the order marks are picked up.


----------



## Tom Cheatham (Jun 2, 2020)

_a_


Norwester said:


> One could argue that by taking for granted that every handler is going to send for the flyer first they are not making every reasonable effort nor are they trying to minimize the chance for distraction in the event that the handler does not attempt to pick up the birds in the order the judges can only assume they will.


I would argue they have. And if a handler decides to send for a different bird then the “go bird” they are doing it on purpose. And they do not give a rip that the gunner is retiring in route and might be a “distraction.” Because I guarantee they don’t think it will cause issues. They think it will help.

I would also argue that lawyers love the word reasonable. 😃


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

drunkenpoacher said:


> The judges cannot dictate the order marks are picked up.


For someone who quotes the rules it seems Nor'wester doesn't know the rule book. Judges are not allowed to dictate the order of birds to be retrieved. Would be great if you knew the book before quoting it.


----------



## Norwester (Jul 1, 2015)

Tom Cheatham said:


> _a_
> 
> 
> I would argue they have. And if a handler decides to send for a different bird then the “go bird” they are doing it on purpose. And they do not give a rip that the gunner is retiring in route and might be a “distraction.” Because I guarantee they don’t think it will cause issues. They think it will help.
> ...


Of course they would be doing it on purpose. That is not against the rules. 
The gunner distracting a dog enroute may be considered a violation of the rules.
See the difference?
Speaking from a personal perspective if I choose to pick up out of order I would prefer the gunner standing still and not moving around.


----------



## Norwester (Jul 1, 2015)

captain2560 said:


> For someone who quotes the rules it seems Nor'wester doesn't know the rule book. Judges are not allowed to dictate the order of birds to be retrieved. Would be great if you knew the book before quoting it.


I did know that actually, I was using sarcasm.
Also included "irregardless" in that post, carry over humor from the other thread.
Missed the mark on both counts I guess.


----------



## Paul "Happy" Gilmore (Aug 4, 2021)

Tom Cheatham said:


> _a_
> 
> 
> I would argue they have. And if a handler decides to send for a different bird then the “go bird” they are doing it on purpose. And they do not give a rip that the gunner is retiring in route and might be a “distraction.” Because I guarantee they don’t think it will cause issues. They think it will help.
> ...


I would suggest someone cite the rulebook regarding arguing with a judge before the discussion has any conclusions on the rtf


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Congratulations to all 14 dogs that will attempt to make history tomorrow!

Rooting for number 70 to have a great finish!


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

What am I going to do ! No blog after today ; RTF national insights will taper off! 

Congrats to all that qualified ; congrats to the 14 finalist and their support teams. 
thank you to all the workers as it takes a small army , having been there this year and for past Nationals and especially this year in the cold
Wow what a chore. 
What about the blog team that’s up early and there all day! 
Then the judges giving the time , setting up tests and then having to make decisions 
Just a big wow factor for all the effort.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Absolutely agree on everything other than the Finalists, they are not finalists until they have completed 10 series and have not committed a mandatory elimination fault, ie breaking (as the running or honoring dog), switching, eating a bird, retrieving a decoy, returning to the handler without a bird. Good luck to all 14, Holland in absentia and his human father say go #90 Jammer!!!!👏


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

EdA said:


> they are not finalists until they have completed 10 series and have not committed a mandatory elimination fault, ie breaking (as the running or honoring dog), switching, eating a bird, retrieving a decoy, returning to the handler without a bird


seating on a duck?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

drunkenpoacher said:


> seating on a duck?


That too…🙂


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Seems like (guessing) that there’s several dogs that could pound this test and come away with the win. This years winner is courageous among a lot of other worthy traits, skill and talent.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

EdA said:


> Good luck to all 14, Holland in absentia and his human father say go #90 Jammer!!!!


I predict you get your wish Doc.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Even though I'm not there ditto number 90.
Jeff


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Have to go with #1, but good luck to all.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

It’s a yellow dog!!!


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

NFC Floyd!!! 
What a great team he and Amie are. They were a lot of fun to watch. 

Congratulations to Floyd and the Henningers!


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

labsforme said:


> Even though I'm not there ditto number 90.
> Jeff


You were wrong.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Congratulations to Jammer, Bobby, and Kenny and Marci, National Retriever Championship Finalist 2022.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Yep. Huge congratulations to Amy and Floyd, John too

Jeff G


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

I would like to give a huge thank you to everyone on the bird stewards committee for the 2022 National in Paducah, KY. Chair Loren Morehouse, co chair Brooks Gibson, members Bruce Ahlers, Marlene Drag, Eric Altom, Bill Burks, Doug Main, Issac Norris, Eli Reichman, Ray Vreeland, Caleb Brown, Juli Bottjen (Tobias), Hal Bogard, Brian Lewis, Will Lewis, Jerry Johnston. Everyone pitched in to contribute to make a successful and well run national.

Congrats to 2022 NFC Trulines Just Floyd and all the National finalists.


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

Floyd has racked up quite an impressive list of accomplishments in his 5 years of life. Open and derby win in the same weekend, FC shortly after turning 2, 59 Open points in 47 starts, and now the 2022 NFC. Pretty impressive for a yellow dog 😂


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Judd said:


> Floyd has racked up quite an impressive list of accomplishments in his 5 years of life. Open and derby win in the same weekend, FC shortly after turning 2, 59 Open points in 47 starts, and now the 2022 NFC. Pretty impressive for a yellow dog 😂



Floyds sire, Valtor's Hayseed Kid was a great marking dog, and his sire, Hilltop Hayseed also won an open and a Derby in the same weekend. I was judging the open with Harold Bruninga, and Bubba was an impressive animal as a Derby dog.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I’m guessing there’s already a line forming at the breeding shed for Ole Boy😎


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

One thing that REALLY impressed me was how respectful and encouraging the handlers were to each other. The younger handlers especially so - There was aways a 'good luck' to the handler coming to the line as they left the line. They knelt down in the holding blinds if a dog was being handled on a mark, etc etc... Very neat to see and hear.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

captain2560 said:


> Floyds sire, Valtor's Hayseed Kid was a great marking dog, and his sire, Hilltop Hayseed also won an open and a Derby in the same weekend. I was judging the open with Harold Bruninga, and Bubba was an impressive animal as a Derby dog.


That covers a lot of dog time.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Here’s Kid


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Duplicate


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Pic and pedigree of Hilltops Hayseed(yellow), nfc floyds grandsire is on k9data.com
I seem to be having trouble this morning copying the link to this site. Sorry about that. The pedigree goes back to Fc Afc Lakeridge Charlemagne (yellow)who is out of Fc Itchin to Go, a dog trained by the late Hugh Arthur of Sandhill Kennels.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

captain2560 said:


> Pic and pedigree of Hilltops Hayseed(yellow), nfc floyds grandsire is on k9data.com
> I seem to be having trouble this morning copying the link to this site. Sorry about that. The pedigree goes back to Fc Afc Lakeridge Charlemagne (yellow)who is out of Fc Itchin to Go, a dog trained by the late Hugh Arthur of Sandhill Kennels.


HuntingLabPedigree -- Bubba

Most likely your brain is retaliating for being deprived of sleep last week. LOL!!! hahaha!!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Tobias said:


> retialiating


calling a foul on that one, 😉


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thank you Tobias. Still wore out.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

EdA said:


> calling a foul on that one, 😉


hahaha!!! that is funny! And now edited!


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

captain2560 said:


> Thank you Tobias. Still wore out.


apparently I am too! Thanks for all you do for our sport


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Juli and all thank you for your hard work there. 
Juli, also your kind words about our dog. Sorry I didn't get to meet ya'll this go round

Jeff


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

HarryWilliams said:


> Here’s Kid


Kid was a wonderful dog and produced well. I trained with the Howards many,many times. They are very nice people too.

Jeff G


----------



## Tom Cheatham (Jun 2, 2020)

labsforme said:


> Kid was a wonderful dog and produced well. I trained with the Howards many,many times. They are very nice people too.
> 
> Jeff G


I'm not looking to breed but just curious, does Kid have any frozen? Seems like interest level in him as a sire would increase as well (pending availability of course).


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

Tom Cheatham said:


> I'm not looking to breed but just curious, does Kid have any frozen? Seems like interest level in him as a sire would increase as well (pending availability of course).


Yes they have frozen


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats to Amie & Floyd.. Well John too!!!

I'v been keeping a eye on that yellow for a little while. Since a friend of a friend sent him pics of him. He manages some property they train on a good bit. I was told years ago if you want a yellow look for one out of Bubba! Hopefully I can find the right female breed to Floyd when I'm ready for another pup.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Floyd has produced some nice pups so far.


----------



## testdog (Aug 26, 2021)

Congrads to Winner Floyd, Finalist, and Qualifiers. Thank you to all the members NRC and volunteers. Floyd's pedigree is something to reflect on. If you are a breeder , this pedigree is noteworthy, one to study. The two standout to me; Pete and Carbon.


----------



## Paul "Happy" Gilmore (Aug 4, 2021)

captain2560 said:


> Thank you Tobias. Still wore out.


Sheesh....I just got to Gillette, WY. It's almost 12 hours from St. Joseph, MO with a couple dog/fuel stops.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Sheesh....I just got to Gillette, WY. It's almost 12 hours from St. Joseph, MO with a couple dog/fuel stops.


Be careful driving Paul, enjoyed talking with you the last 2 weeks.
I'm wore out because I got 30 years more wear on my body🤣


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

captain2560 said:


> Be careful driving Paul, enjoyed talking with you the last 2 weeks.
> I'm wore out because I got 30 years more wear on my body🤣


When you hit 50 - the check engine light comes on. If it doesn't come on, you broke it when you were 19. 😂


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

It's not the years it's the miles
Juli come on out to Montana next season to train
Jeff


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Tobias said:


> When you hit 50 - the check engine light comes on. If it doesn't come on, you broke it when you were 19. 😂


That depends on how good an engine you started with. V-16 regards


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

labsforme said:


> It's not the years it's the miles
> Juli come on out to Montana next season to train
> Jeff


I will! I have family in Billings, so am hoping to make it there this year.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Marvin S said:


> That depends on how good an engine you started with. V-16 regards


LOL!!!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Tobias said:


> One thing that REALLY impressed me was how respectful and encouraging the handlers were to each other. The younger handlers especially so - There was aways a 'good luck' to the handler coming to the line as they left the line. They knelt down in the holding blinds if a dog was being handled on a mark, etc etc... Very neat to see and hear.





In my experience that is just everyday field trials


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Steve Shaver said:


> In my experience that is just everyday field trials


Describes every one I’ve ever been to.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Steve Shaver said:


> In my experience that is just everyday field trials


I agree - at least for the ones I've been in. I haven't witnessed a national before now.... so that was the reason for the comment..... I suspect after a few series -- when the field has been cut down -- there is a sort of comraderie that takes place. Everyone wants to win, of course, but the fact that they are playing later in the trial seemed to give the handlers a bit more connection. Most anyway.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Good sportsmanship is a long standing tradition in field trials but not universal. The sport has had a few notable cheaters over the years. Sure, we root for our friends until it involves us then the essence of field trials emerges, get to the last series, hope your dog does well, then sit in the gallery and hope your buddies screw up.😉


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

A big part of the fun at Field trials is seeing good handlers and good dog work. Take that times 10 for those the train and handle their own dogs. Times 100 for those I train with. I just want to do a little bit better than all of them.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> hope your dog does well, then sit in the gallery and hope your buddies screw up.😉


The golf quote "Is my friend in the rough or is the SOB on the green".


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Tobias said:


> One thing that REALLY impressed me was how respectful and encouraging the handlers were to each other. The younger handlers especially so - There was aways a 'good luck' to the handler coming to the line as they left the line. They knelt down in the holding blinds if a dog was being handled on a mark, etc etc... Very neat to see and hear.


It's there at weekend trials but it's a lot more prevalent at a National. It's pretty cool at a National how all the handlers are pulling for each other. It's almost like us versus the judges/tests.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

bjoiner said:


> It's almost like us versus the judges/tests.


 yes --- that is well stated!


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

EdA said:


> Good sportsmanship is a long standing tradition in field trials but not universal. The sport has had a few notable cheaters over the years. Sure, we root for our friends until it involves us then the essence of field trials emerges, get to the last series, hope your dog does well, then sit in the gallery and hope your buddies screw up.😉


“Good luck” in field trials means “I hope you double handle.”


----------



## Zach Fisher (Jan 16, 2015)

EdA said:


> Good sportsmanship is a long standing tradition in field trials but not universal. The sport has had a few notable cheaters over the years. Sure, we root for our friends until it involves us then the essence of field trials emerges, get to the last series, hope your dog does well, then sit in the gallery and hope your buddies screw up.😉


We have a saying in our training group "We're all friends 'til the 4th"


----------

